# 19th NW Run Thankyou



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

A big thankyou to David and Julie for todays run, pity about the traffic, but you can't have everything.

Off now to get the sand out of my floormats, Â :

Pics to follow............

Ian. 

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse. ... ted=553766

Just a few.......... Jonathan, Dont like your aerial.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Like wise too.
Many thanks both of you.
Bloody sand, in between mi toes.
Definately gonna get some slippers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks David and Julie for your hospitality and a great drive ;D
It was great to meet old and new faces and to see W8 at the start as well!!
Brilliant roads, even with in-built suspension test on the single track stretch  You also manged to keep the rain at bay until lunch at the finish. Well done and many thanks again: I'm looking forward to the next run 
(and I will instruct my deputy in writing to charge the walkie-talkies  )


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Here Here....

Great run David, I even enjoyed my 2 minor diversions...was looking for the big neon sign that says "JONATHAN - - - THE BEACH IS THIS WAY"....doh !!!!

Off to the local Audi Stealer tomorrow to put the final spec on my Audi Le Man's Concept - the only way I'm gonna keep up with that Blue R32 !!!

Thanks to Granny & Grandad too.....I have cup holders now [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Pics now up and ready for viewing.

My first attempt so constructive criticism will be frowned upon [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Pics now up and ready for viewing.


They are very good Ian Â ;D

Mine should follow tomorrow: son needs to host them Â :


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Thank to you all for attending ;D
Ian pic's look good , No 4  , new aeriel one ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gee_tt (May 5, 2003)

Yeah everywhere I turned today I couldn't help but run into a bunch of TT's, an R32 and an A4 cab, weird ???.

Thanks for the tip on the Ribs by the way David, and of course for organising the whole thing. Oh and to Ian for the more than helpful escort for us stray sheep at the back!.

The vid worked fine thanks Ian, looks and sounds great, memories eh! [smiley=cheers.gif].

Looking forward to the next run, though I will bring my flip flops next time, oh and my official Audi slippers for that keep the car clean (well, sand free!!) longer effect! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks & sounds like you had a good time ;D Was good to catch up with a few of you & Grant, the car looked stunning.

Ian the vid works fine & was well shot. W7 looked like she held her own & your off was a great finale ;D

Sorry i never made it back to Holland Hall for food. Her that must be obeyed reminded me i'd promised to take her to the movies today, so i had to go to keep the peace , but as she quite likes Will Smith, i got to see Bad Boys 2 which i'd wanted to watch anyway (great film).

Catch you all again soon, hopefully in an S8 if i can bloody find one 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Grant, Paul, glad you liked the Vid, just dont post it anywhere ion the net, I had to sign a disclaimer, and as such would be liable for up to Â£25k if any footage got into the public domain, so as you are only borrowing my copy for a few days we should be ok 

I'm working on the feature lenght version as we speak.

[smiley=oops.gif] Â Oulton Park II FLymo's revenge.

in the shops for xmas.[smiley=santa.gif]

David, the No. 4 is that the GG shot.? 
(see pic again ive updated the title.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeh Yeh ;D  
I just think the sky looked good [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Ian,
I only get the infamous red cross of doom when I try and zoom in on yer pics. :-/

Wished I could gave been there with you all, but working again.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here are some more pictures

www.runwin.co.uk/things/drive2/index.htm


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni those are super, thanks Rainier.
I reckon you should re name " Shall we get some grub" as " The Phantom BMW"
Soft coupe owners. ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> " The Phantom BMW"....


.... I wanted to trip up


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Please can i get some of those body panels, for mi Cab.
Did you say they were available from B&Q.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ya talkin to me, Granny ???
B&Q is always port of 1st call ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You, or anybody who knows where i can get those lovely plastic side skirts.
The ones with the fluted edges ;D ;D ;D
As per BMW style.
Danni do you think she ever got onto 3rd. ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Naaa. 1st gear all the way 

The Staff police skid pan training have back skirts on the rwd Mondeo :

I'm arranging a skid pan session before x-mas: wanna cum ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
Shit just wet mi self :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Shit just wet mi self


No: *SKID* pan, not s-h-1-t


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani 
She 's incontinent ,skid mark's


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy to say my car (sill) looks as new again and I got a good compensation from the workshop ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

So Dani, tells us more,

did they put a new sill on it, or did dent master work their magic.

Whats the compo, Respray your front end ?

Ian.

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The dent master did the trick - no new decals.
Never mind what the workshop did to my car last week, I must applaud them for getting the Imola Yellow spot on!!

I'm still waiting for an estimate to have the whole car re-sprayed after the winter gritters will have done more damge to the paint work; then the decals will be in black to go with the new valence and spoiler


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: compensation; pay a lot less for labour to spray and put on the spoiler than I should have done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Danni/Ian thanks for the pics.
David G & Mrs G thanks for looking after us.
David drop us an IM and I can sort out that keyring.
Colin


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

No probs Colin. 

I hope we didn't scare you off with the initiation ceremony.

I (state your name) hereby pledge allegiance to the keyring............

If between you and David you decide to get one of his hand made one-offs. I could middle man them, I work near him and live near you. ( bring a couple for you to choose and take the others back.)

The offers there if you want it. 

See you on the next run. 
( Karting has plenty of spaces )

Ian.


----------

